# Not sure if this will work..



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

I created the "base" of my layout. This is the demo version and I decided I will go ahead and buy the full. The problem I noticed about doing an overpass is that the top track would have to be higher up, which makes sense. The problem though is that the top track has to be high enough to allow for clearance. I'm not sure if I've left enough room for this so maybe someone could check it out. Also, my starting height is essentially 0 in., right? Since I'm measuring from the table and not the floor. I will be using Woodland Scenics Risers so I guess you could say it isn't exactly 0 in. How can I measure to a hundredths place? Is there a hobby ruler or tool that can do this? And to elevate my track I can't use the Woodland Scenics elevation foam because they elevate at 3 degrees and my layout doesn't. That is the part that seems to confuse me. And of course a tunnel would have to be added underneath so maybe the "higher track" will need to be elevated even more. 

Thanks,

Davyvfr


----------



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

24'' X 108'' is my maximum limit for a layout. I have not added any trees to the layout yet or any rivers, it is simply the "base" of my layout.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Your attachment is an "ANY" file, which I assume was created by AnyRail. It must be opened using the same program it was created with. For those of us who don't have that program, is there any way you could change it to a .jpg file and reattach it?


----------



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

Update: I found a way to do it.

Here it is

And the layout is not finished. It's a demo version. I will buy the full soon.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a bit hard to read from the jpg image, but it looks like your circle-loop diameter is about 20". If that's so, then the circumference of the circle = Pi * Diameter, with Pi = 3.14. So, your circumference is about 63". Given that you're showing an overpass, you'd need to rise a minimum of 3" of height. So, your requried "grade" is 3 divided by 63, which is 0.048, or 4.8%. That's VERY steep by any standard.

I suggest you find a way to stretch out the loop (add midsection straights, increase diameter, etc.) to increase the horizontal track runway ... i.e., increase the 63" value.

TJ


----------



## Davyvfr (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, that is very steep. I need to get it to 3%. I thought AnyRail would alert me on this since it is one of their options that can be checked? Well I could start all over; I guess, or use Woodland Sceneries 3% grade foam to ensure I don't go over. I would increase the length of the circle but then I would go over the table, so I will add more straights instead of one big loop. Atlas track with a wider radius would help but I just don't have the room for it. I need enough room for the overpass ( which of course needs a tunnel ) So I could still be safe and have enough room for the train to go by with only 3% of rise?

Update: I really think I am going to have to scrap this idea. I tried it with wider Atlas N-scale C55 Track and with any wider of turns, I will end up going off the table. I can do a loop with no problem, but with an overpass it just wouldn't work. If my layout had more length then maybe I could. I got it to 22.17 in. as the diameter but any longer and it doesn't fit the table. The weird thing is that AnyRail is telling me that my track is increasing by 3% but in reality, its 4.32%.

Also, how much height do I need for a tunnel?


----------

